# The Best 2 Player Lan Game



## B-Subs-Me (Nov 8, 2007)

What is, in your opinion, the best LAN game for 2 people to play co-operatively?


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

halo?
and pandora is amazing!


----------



## gamewolf (Nov 6, 2007)

Battlefield 1942 is a lot of fun. Some maps are really big, but others I can play on with one other person and its a lot of fun.


----------



## burnthepc (Aug 12, 2007)

SWAT 4 - if you like FPS games...and the setting.

"You and your mate yelling at the criminal to put the gun down, he flinches and brings the gun to point at your mate. You take him down with two in the shoulder" - What's not to like? I still boot this up every once in a while when I've a friend over.


----------

